# 10 lbs Pomeranian Attacks 80 lbs. Pit Bull



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

http://cbs2chicago.com/topstories/Garry.Laffredi.Pit.2.327350.html 

Long story short, Pit Bull owner was walking his [leashed] dog around the apartment complex when Tiger, a Pomeranian, came out and started attacking the Pit Bull. The Pom bit hard enough to draw blood on the Pit's paw. Apparently, this isn't the first time this Pom has run out/attacked. The Pit Bull owner had his hand bitten by the Pomeranian.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Sad. 

I still have scars on my hand from a Dachshund that attacked a Mal/GSD I was walking. Little dogs can be wonderful pets but, just like big dogs, they need responsible owners!


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

It makes me a little giddy when I see stories like this. I like that the Pitt Bull did nothing...it is one more notch to show that it depends more on the owner than the dog!!

EDIT: I didnt mean to sound that I am giddy that this little dog attacked the big dog, I meant I like that the pitt is getting GOOD press for once.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

I am glad the pit bull and his owner were able to handle the situation so well, otherwise this could have definitely ended tragically. I also feel for the pomeranian, as from the sounds of it, he/she is not being trained or taken care of properly.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I'm sorry, but this is just another example of little dogs-no, correct that, owners of little dogs, that get away with things just because its a 'cute little dog'. Its just not right! And on top of that the Pom didn't even have its rabies shot???? That should be more than just a 25.00 fine!!! The Pitt Bull had a right to defend itself, but G-d help him had he defended himself! Instantly HE (the Pitt) would have been considered the "mean dog' and its just not right!
Even the AC person seems to defend the Pom by saying 'they stand their ground'....excuse me, but public property is not 'their ground'. 
Sorry for all the add on's....but why wasn't this dog seized when it hasn't had its rabies shots AND has bitten someone and another dog???


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: shilohsmomwhy wasn't this dog seized when it hasn't had its rabies shots AND has bitten someone and another dog???


It's a cute little dog, remember? We haven't been charged by a little one in a while but if they come for my dogs, it's my workboot upside it's head.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

That reminds me of something that happened with my dog once... A friend of mine has a chihuahua/terrier mix and I went to her house one day with my 65-lb Golden. Well, "Puppy" the chi-x decided he didn't want Ginger in his house, and charged her. Ginger backed away. We managed to grab Puppy and found he had a chunk of Ginger's hair in his mouth! His owner apologized profusely to Ginger and I. Luckily Ginger was not injured. Ginger never tried to fight back or defend herself or anything. She's been attacked a few times and she never did try to fight back.


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

Love the story. Glad the big love bug didn't do anything back, because of course if he did, he'd probably be put to sleep. Sad that the Pom has crappy owners that seem to not care too much. Great story for all the Pit lovers, what a good boy


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

The Pomeranian probably wasn't seized because it's not seen as a "threat." I'm sure if it was the other way around or a German Shepherd that bit or lunged at a Pom, things would be different.

I just don't like Pomeranians. I have never met one that wasn't nasty and yappy. (Sorry to any Pom lovers on the board). I have a scar on my knuckle from a Pomeranian in our neighborhood growing up that snapped me on my knuckle when I was out fixing the chain on my bike. 

My thoughts are that some people get the little dogs and treat them as babies or toys rather than dogs. They let them get away with everything because they're cute. They don't take the time to socialize/train them because, to them, they're just accessories. 



(OT: I just realized this is my 3,000th post.







)


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I was all ready to contact the media reporting this story to voice my concern and upset at the way they handled this story (laughing, etc.) when I noticed it was dated 4-24-06...I guess its a little late to complain








This is clearly one of my pet peeves!


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

Ha! I didn't even read the date! Oh well, still a good story and point, even if it is 2 years old


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Def a good story...glad you posted it. I just wanted to complain.. what can I say?? I just hate when little dogs get away with stuff like this and yet when the big dog fights back and the little one gets hurt, the sympathys go to the little dog.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

This has been posted before although still a good discussion topic.

There is a darling Pom in our leadership class that Havoc just loves. She is 4 months old and absolutely adorable and very well mannered and dog friendly. You cannot make generalizations about any breed. I have run into my fair share of nasty small dogs. I have also run into unfriendly large dogs. I have a leg full of scars from the Pit that attacked Max and I. I don't blame the dog I blame the ignorant owner.


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

We take our personal GSDs and our foster GSDs to as many public events as possible to keep them socialized, plus we love having them with us. This fall we have been rotating taking 2 of them to weekend crew regettas (locally and out of the Rochester area) to watch our son/stepson coxswain for his high school team. We are still in awe at how many people come up to us and tell us they have been watching our GSDs and are amazed at how friendly they are with other dogs and people.

The point related to this topic is - luckily - ALL* of our dogs really like the smaller dogs and when we ask if is is okay for them to say hi - people either look at us with fear - or when our dogs (one at a time), go to say hi to the other dog(s) - it is ALWAYS, the little dog(s) that nip or become nasty. Thankfully, ours just back up and look at them as if to say "umm.. what was that about and keep going". 

And my favorite comment is when people say - "oh, my dog would be a snack for your dog(s)".

Now, there are times when the small dogs get along great with our GSDs, this past Sunday, our Vako was playing with a 6lb 10 month old Papillon and they both were having a blast. Of course, where was our camera?

We would not for a second let our guys say hi if we thought they would hurt a smaller dog. *Now, we do have one foster currently, that I know may not always be okay with a smaller dog, so we just don't try it.

I get so frustrated when people assume that GSDs or bigger dogs in general will be the big meanies. I love when people end up being surprised how nice they are.

Now, part of this is being a responsible person - we would not bring a dog that was not well balanced to a crowded public event, nor would we ask if they could say hi to other dogs.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I guess I"m just really sensitive to this topic. As some of you may remember a Pug was loose and went into my yard in April. My oldest GSD, Shiloh, got to it before I could and well...the Pug didn't fair well. I can't even begin to tell you what all I went through (and still go thru with threats from my neighbors) and how many people clearly didn't care about the truth-the fact that the Pug was loose and unattended and on my property- but cared only about the injuries the Pug suffered. I just couldn't believe the people that are suppose to remain neutral and fact based (A/C) and how they again only cared about the 'poor little dog'. A dog is a dog is a dog...we all have to be held responsible for their actions no matter what their size. Unfortunately, these little dogs have no idea of thier own size (or lack thereof) and its up to their owners to also follow the laws. Whats cute to one person might just be a pain in the behind to someone else. Laws are laws and they need to be enforced equally!
Just as a sidenote, several days after my 'incident' I was out and saw man also walking a Pitt Bull on a leash. Out comes someone walking their little dog, unleashed and it too went after the Pitt Bull....I couldn't help but to think of what would have happened had the Pitt defended itself and what that innocent man would have had to go thru. Enough is enough when it comes to letting the cute little dogs run free. I understand there are many responsible little dog owners out there-I am clearly not referring to them.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: SouthernThistle
> I just don't like Pomeranians. I have never met one that wasn't nasty and yappy. (Sorry to any Pom lovers on the board). I have a scar on my knuckle from a Pomeranian in our neighborhood growing up that snapped me on my knuckle when I was out fixing the chain on my bike.


I've never met a mean Pom... The ones I know are all sweet and very well-trained. One was from a puppy mill and he is the sweetest dog ever. Another Pomeranian I know is a therapy dog, used to volunteer at the hospital my Golden and I did animal-assisted therapy at (until they moved away) and he was an awesome dog. He was also a "Dog Scout" and just a really great well-trained friendly dog.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I have a small JRT , a Chihuahua and a Cairn Terrier, I also have 4 Germans Shepherds and ALL of them get along great, in fact I love to watch the Shepherds lay down and put their whole mouths around the small little terrorists, who actually love the Shepherds. I did though train my Shepherds that under NO CIRCUMSTANCES are they to ever growl or snap at the small dogs, if there is a problem I the pack leader will take care of it, I just can't take the chance, because the thing is, even though a small dog can start a fight, they don't understand that they are smaller and can be killed ( especially a terrier ). It's the same with my horses, they have been trained that attacking or charging a dog has the same repercussions as if it were charging or attacking a human. Animals don't understand the size difference, and what could be a innocent squabble, could turn into a complete tragedy.


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

Very well stated LARHAGE!


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

And I, on the other end of the spectrum, have had the opposite experience with Pomeranians - even those from top notch breeders. 

I think it is, with any dog breed, how they're raised.


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

Just wanted to chime in as an owner of pomeranians and gsds. I love my poms, they are great, happy dogs with wonderful personalities. 
However, I do not allow my poms for one second to get away with any behavior that my big dogs are not allowed to exhibit. I practice NILF with all my dogs!! My poms know the command "quiet" and yappy annoying behavior brings quick correction. Poms are wonderful watch dogs and actually fit in with a pack of much larger dogs very well. They are also a very intelligent and highly trainable breed. 
It is other pom owners that need a pinch collar!! They allow their dogs to get away with murder, accepting any behavior because they are "small and cute". I have been at dog events with my gsd's and have seen poms exhibit the worst k9 social behavior towards my dogs, thanking god that my dogs are as well socialised as they are, or there would be a serious problem that would probably have my dogs getting the blame.


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

Wow! Sometimes Pomeranians can be quite mean. I remember my uncle had a Pom many years ago and that was the only dog that I didn't really like.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

This kinda thing scares me. There are so many good, responsible toy breed owners who do a great job, but when other toy breed owners who are less responsible let the little darlings provoke other, larger dogs.. the larger dogs often pay the price for self-defense.


----------

